# Drawer Pull Hardware Sources



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Can anyone recommend some good suppliers for vintage style brass dresser drawer pulls? 
I’m in the process of refinishing a full bedroom set of older Cushman Colonial Creations furniture that is in need of all new drawer pull hardware. They currently have the original hinged brass plated steel hardware, but it is in pretty bad shape and some of the pulls are broken.
The problem I’m having seems to be finding this style of pulls with mounting screws at 3-1/2" On-Center. I am finding plenty of hardware available from places like Rockler with 3" OC and 2-3/4" OC, etc., but not much with 3-1/2" OC and I really don’t want to drill new holes the drawer faces.
I have found some decent used ones in small quantities on Ebay, but the problem is that I need 18 identical hinged brass pulls to complete this project.

Thanks


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Did you try Horton Brasses? I know they have a few things 3.5" OC.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Try lee valley. There in Canada. They have everything you can think of...

Just ordered 2 sets of pulls that are cast steel baby hands... Wierd but that's what they want..

Like I said they have a vast array of hardware..

Rocklers a rip off..

Also woodworkers hardware has decent prices..


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll check them out.


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Horton Brass is a great source but you can look at what White Chapel has to offer too http://www.whitechapel-ltd.com/ I like their product line very much. It is unlike what most other companies offer.


----------



## wbr (Feb 19, 2011)

Not sure how close a match but you can check out Amerock in the Outwater catalog.
Would be on page 58,part # AME-766-AE
$ 3.37 each.

http://www.outwaterhardware.com/


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Try Rayburn in Charlestown. They have some fantastic stuff and if they don't have it they can get hold of it.

http://www.raybernco.com/


----------



## marrymill (Jan 18, 2012)

You might want to consider abodent.com

They have a massive selection of cupboard knobs


http://www.abodent.com/hardware/cupboard-knobs-pulls/Page-1-100.html
check them out


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

Van ***** Restorers has a lot of hardware to choose from. www.vandykes.com


----------



## The Golden Rule (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.knobsandhardware.com may have what you are looking for.


----------



## The Golden Rule (Dec 13, 2011)

or http://www.rejuvenation.com


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

The Golden Rule said:


> or http://www.rejuvenation.com


Thanks, I'll look those sites over. I can't believe how hard it is to find Chippendale style brass pulls with 3-1/2-inch OC mounts in quantity. This size mount must not have been very popular with furniture builders 50-years ago.


----------

